# [Beta] LifeDropper - the eyedropper tool for real life.



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

If you haven't heard of LifeDropper before, the title of this thread may clear up what it is.

There's a new beta available, hope you all enjoy it!

http://goo.gl/1tAZC

(I would include the images inline, but they're huge and I'm not sure how to resize in the editor.)

http://i.imgur.com/3l2X7.png
http://i.imgur.com/1LoS1.png


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any issues/suggestions?

Hope everybody is enjoying it!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

this sounds very interesting... I am going to try it out ..


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

Be sure to let me know what devices you test it on so that I can add them to my list!

And if you have any feedback, feature suggestions, or bug reports, post here and email [email protected]

Happy tagging!


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

can you put up some screen shots, add a little more info?


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

ro6666lt said:


> can you put up some screen shots, add a little more info?


I'll help with that;

"LifeDropper is the eyedropper tool for real life.
What that means to you:
LifeDropper is a point and tag colour analysis system.
LifeDropper can tell you the colour of everything in the world around you.
This isn't your daddy's point and tag colour analysis system.
This is mobile.
This is affordable.
This is feedback driven.
This is LifeDropper."

EDITED: Quoted directly from Developer's website


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

Screenshots hath been added. Thanks for posting the description @Cojoa13!


----------



## redsox985 (Nov 23, 2011)

Upon hitting "Tag", it FCs on the D3.


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

If you could send a log to [email protected], I'll be able to resolve the issue for you


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Running on Tbolt and as soon as tag is hit.. the app FC's on me ...


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

I appreciate you guys letting me know here, but I'll need an email with log information, otherwise I have no idea what's going on.

Thanks for letting me know your device is having issues!


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I will try and get one as soon as I wrap up a few MW3 rounds


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn, you must play some long Modern Warfare 2 rounds.


----------



## sudoadam (Nov 2, 2011)

Alright, it's showtime! Here's the Market version of LifeDropper (huge improvements over the beta, please check it out!)

Let me know how I did in comments, ratings, and feedback emails!

https://market.android.com/details?id=ca.bitjutsu.lifedropper


----------

